#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Διάθεση λυμάτων

## ALDEBARAN

Τι ισχυει  για την διαθεση λυματων ? Ισχυει η εγκυκλιος ΕΙΒ 221/1965  ή υπαρχει αλλη εγκυκλιος νεοτερη?

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς, οι εγκύκλιοι κοινοποιούν νόμους-ΠΔ-ΥΑ, ή ερμηνεύουν τη νομοθεσία.
Δεν αποτελούν νομοθεσία.
Οπότε βρίσκουμε σε ποια νομοθεσία αναφέρεται η εγκύκλιος και στη συνέχεια αναζητούμε τη νομοθεσία αυτή σε μια νομική βάση δεδομένων, όπως π.χ. η "ΝΟΜΟΣ" και βλέπουμε τις τροποποιήσεις της.

Επίσης, κάνουμε και μια αναζήτηση στο google με τη φράση "_εγκυκλιος ΕΙΒ 221/1965_" και αμέσως θα έχουμε τις πρώτες απαντήσεις στο ερώτημά μας.

----------

